
The Winding Tale of Neopets - petethomas
https://thehistoryoftheweb.com/neopets/
======
hulahoof
I recall begging my parents to let me print out the 40-60 page 'intro to
HTML', pouring over it for hours and being way too excited when I 'discovered'
marquee's.

Was definitely my gateway into the world of development.

